# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Kontratat (FUTURES) Kontrata e se ardhmes.

## Gerrard

*Do te merni disa informacione mbi kontraten Futures.

Rreziku i luhatjeve të kursit të këmbimit dhe mbulimi me kontratat e së ardhmes (futures)

Më kujtohet një artikull në revistën Monitor të para një viti të quajtur “Eksportuesit; ja sa humbim*

----------


## Gerrard

nga kursi”. Si dhe në çdo ekonomi tjetër bashkëkohore edhe në aktivitetin prodhues shqiptar, mbiçmimi i gjatë i monedhës vendase filloi të jepte efektet e tij duke sjellë rënie në eksporte. Kështu, industria e përpunimit të veshjeve dhe kepucëve raportonte ulje në të ardhura, eksporti i bimëve mjekësore rezultonte më i prekuri dhe eksportuesit e çelikut gjendeshin në vështirësi.
Gjithashtu edhe industritë me fason rezultonin të prekura. Megjithë aktivitetin e tyre kryesisht në valutë (lënda e parë blihet në valutë dhe prodhimi i gatshëm shitet po në valutë), gati gjysma e shpenzimeve të këtyre industrive si pagat, taksat dhe energjia kryhet në lekë.
Natyrisht, ekspozimi i vazhdueshëm i ndërmarrjeve të mëdha tregtare (eksportuese apo importuese) ndaj luhatjeve të kursit të këmbimit është një fenomen me të cilin përballen çdo ditë të gjithë ekonomitë e botës. Mjafton të përmendim këtu raportin Dollar/Yuan (monedha kineze) dhe ecurinë e eksport-importeve amerikano-kineze. Tashmë është kuptuar nga pjesa më e madhe e operatorëve që zhvlerësimi i vazhdueshëm i dollarit në tregjet ndërkombëtare ka ardhur si pasojë e vullnetit politik të Shteteve të Bashkuara për t’i dhënë forcë eksporteve, duke rimëkëmbur në këtë mënyrë Prodhimin e brendshëm pas vështirësive të viteve 2001-2002. Aktualisht, ky objektiv mund të quhet i arritur me të gjithë partnerët tregtare të Sh.B.A., me një perjashtim: Kinën. Kjo vjen si pasojë e faktit që Kina nuk ka një regjim  të lirë të kursit të valutës së saj, por në mënyrë arbitrare ka vendosur dhe vazhdon të aplikojë një barazi me monedhën amerikane. Kjo bën që dollari të mos zhvlerësohet në raport me Yuan-in duke mos arritur kështu t’i bëjë më të lira prodhimet amerikane, gjë e cila do të rriste eksportet e Shteteve të Bashkuara drejt Kinës.

Pas këtij shembulli le të kthehemi në situatën shqiptare. Mbiçmimi kostant i Lekut ose nënçmimi i valutave kryesore natyrisht nuk ka favorizuar eksportuesit shqiptarë, të cilët janë përballur me humbje të konsiderueshme në arkëtimet e tyre në valutë. Duke lënë për një moment mënjanë konsideratën e rëndësisë së jashtëzakonshme që kanë eksportet në fazën aktuale të zhvillimit ekonomik shqiptar, shohim se ç’ndodh me importuesit. Këta të fundit do të prekeshin njësoj si eksportuesit, në qoftë se lëvizja e kursit do të ishte e kundërt, pra do të asistonim në një nënçmim të Lekut kundrejt valutave të huaja. Luhatjet e  kursit në këtë mënyrë ekspozojnë vazhdimisht pagesat e të gjitha subjekteve tregtare (eksportues apo importues), duke rrezikuar rrjedhimisht qëndrueshmërinë e bizneseve të tyre.
Këto subjekte mund të mbrohen apo mbulohen nga këto luhatje me anën e kontratave të së ardhmes (futures). Për të kuptuar se ç’janë këto kontrata është e nevojshme të dimë se çfarë janë instrumentat financiare derivate, kategoria ku këto kontrata bëjnë pjesë.

----------


## Gerrard

*Instrumentat financiare derivate janë kontrata transaksionesh shitblerjeje të një malli apo të një aktiviteti financiar (underlying asset  aset i nënbazuar) në një datë të ardhshme me një cmim të caktuar në momentin e nënshkrimit të kontratës.

Këto asete të nënbazuara mund të kenë natyrë reale (lëndë të para si ari, kakao, kafeja, nafta etj.) ose financiare (obligacione, norma interesi, indekse këmbimi valutor, aksione etj.). Në rastin e parë flitet për commodity derivative ose derivate të lëndëve të para; në rastin e dytë flitet për financial derivative, ose për derivate financiare.
Instrumentat financiare derivate mund të përdoren për tu siguruar nga ngjarje të mundshme negative të së ardhmes, duke trasferuar riskun në subjektet që janë në gjendje ta mbajnë dhe ta administrojnë.
Sipas një sondazhi të vitit 2003 të ISDA (Shoqata Ndërkombëtare e Operatorëve në Instrumenta Derivatë), 92% e 500 kompanive më të mëdha në botë përdorin derivatë për tu mbuluar kryesisht nga rreziku i normave të interesit dhe i atyre të këmbimit valutor.*

----------


## Gerrard

*Derivatët janë të ndarë në dy kategori të mëdha, sipas natyrës së tregut.
a)      E para është ajo e derivatëve të tregtuar në tregje jo të rregulluar (Over The Counter, OTC): bëjnë pjesë kontratat forward, swap-et, disa tipe opsionesh si currency option etj. Në këto tregje, instrumentat e tregtuar nuk janë të standartizuar dhe tranasaksionet konkordohen në bazë bilaterale; mungesa e një organizmi që garanton përfundimin korrekt të operacioneve ngarkon operatorët me rrezikun e mosshlyerjes nga pala tjetër.
b)      Kategoria e dytë përbëhet nga derivatët e tregtuar në tregje zyrtare të rregulluara; bëjnë pjesë opsionet dhe kontratat future. Në këto tregje, funksionimi, struktura dhe tipologjia e instrumentave janë të përcaktuara nga rregullore të sakta. Gjithashtu prezenca e organizmave rregullatorë eliminon rrezikun e mosshlyerjes nga pala tjetër. Më poshtë do të paraqesim pikërisht dy llojet e derivatëve më të përhapur në tregjet zyrtarë të rregulluar.
F   Opsionet janë kontrata me të cilat një nga palët, kundrejt pagimit të një shume (primi), garanton mundësinë për të blerë/shitur një aset të caktuar, financiar apo real, me një çmim të paracaktuar dhe në një datë (opsion europian) apo brenda një date të ardhshme (opsioni amerikan).
F   Future-t (kontratat e së ardhmes) janë kontrata me të cilat palët bien dakord për të blerë ose shitur asete reale apo financiare në një datë të ardhshme, por me kushte (çmim e sasi) që paracaktohen në momentin e nënshkrimit.
Diferenca e future-ve nga opsionet është fakti që nënshkrimi i një future-i, detyron kontraktuesin të zbatojë në datën e ardhshme çmimin e paracaktuar, kurse nënshkrimi i opsionit i jep kontraktuesit mundësinë të zgjedhë ta ushtrojë apo jo kontratën (çmimin e sasinë e paracaktuar).*

----------


## Gerrard

*Kontrata future është një marrëveshje midis dy palëve për të blerë ose shitur asete reale apo financiare në një datë të ardhshme, por me kushte (çmim e sasi) që paracaktohen në momentin e nënshkrimit.
Kontratat future janë përdorur për herë të parë nga tregtarët japonezë në shekullin e XVII-të. Më pas, në vitet e para të shekullit të XX-të, kanë filluar të përdoren në tregjet e lëndëve të para amerikane për të siguruar çmime të sakta e të pavarura nga të papriturat e të së ardhmes.*

----------


## Gerrard

*Commodity Futures kanë për objekte të nënbazuar lëndë të para (naftë, metale të çmuara, kakao, lëng portokalli etj.). Elementët e një future-i (objekti i nënbazuar, maturimi e vlera) janë të paracaktuara e nuk mund të ndërrohen nga palët.
Për shembull, një prodhues gruri apo kafeje mund të kryejë një kontratë future të mallit që prodhon. Kjo sjell një marrëveshje me palën tjetër për një shitje të prodhimit në datën e ardhshme me një çmim të caktuar në të tashmen. Kush nënshkruan si blerës (pala tjetër), mbrohet nga një rritje e mundshme e çmimit (natyrisht do të humbte në rastin e një uljeje). Kush nënshkruan si shitës (prodhuesi) mbrohet nga e kundërta, pra nga një ulje e mundshme e çmimit.
Veçantitë e future-ve janë dy. E para është fakti që për të pasur të drejtën të blesh në ditën e maturimit (në datën e paracaktuar në momentin e kryerjes së kontratës) një sasi të madhe malli mjafton në të tashmen derdhja e një marzhi të vogël garancie. Në përgjithësi ky marzh është një përqindje e vogël (5%-10%) e vlerës totale të shitblerjes. Veçantia e dytë është që luhatjet e çmimit të mallit (objektit të nënbazuar) pasqyrohen të plota mbi marzhin e derdhur.

Shembull: Një prodhues kafeje nënshkruan me një tregtar një kontratë future mbi kafenë. Kjo i jep të drejtën ti shesë atij tregtari 1000 ton kafe pas 60 ditësh me çmimin e sotëm prej 1000 $/ton.

Objekti i nënbazuar: Kafeja
Maturimi: Pas 60 ditësh
Sasia: 1000 ton
Cmimi: 1000$/ton
Marzhi: 10%

Pas 60 ditësh, çmimi i kafesë ka zbritur 900$/ton. Prodhuesi ushtron kontratën future duke shitur 1000 ton kafe me 1000 $/ton dhe merr si pagesë 1.000.000 $, në vend të 900.000 $ që do të merrte po të shiste me çmimin e tregut. Në këtë mënyrë, ai përdori future-in për tu mbuluar nga rënia e çmimit të kafesë.
Në realitet duke qenë se kontratat future kanë një treg sekondar ku shiten e blihen secila nga palët mund të dalë nga kontrata duke e trasferuar atë në tregun sekondar. Në fakt të dyja palët fillimisht kanë dedhur marzhin prej 10%, pra 100.000$ (10% i 1.000.000$) dhe jo krejt shumën totale të transaksionit. Rregullimi i këtyre kontratave në tregun sekondar bëhet çdo ditë burse, pra në qoftë se çmimi lëviz me një dollar/ton, sipas rastit në llogarinë e mbajtësit të kontratës debitohen apo kreditohen 1000$ (1$*1000 ton) dhe në çdo ditë burse, njëra nga palët mund të dalë nga kontrata duke e tregtuar me shenjë të kundërt (blerë në se në transaksionin final është shitëse apo shitur në se në transaksionin final është blerëse) dhe duke e mbyllur pozicionin me fitim apo humbje. Për praktikë 1 dollar/ton si më sipër merret si hap lëvizës minimal ose siç quhet në gjuhën e tregjeve tick. Pra në momentin e daljes nga pozicioni çdo pale i kreditohen apo debitohen aq tick sa ajo ka fituar apo ka humbur.*

----------


## Gerrard

*Financial Futures kanë për objekt shitblerjen në të ardhmen e instrumentave financiare si titujt me interes fiks (interest rate future), indekset e aksioneve të listuara (stock index future), valutat (currency future) etj.
Currency futures (future-t mbi valutat) janë nga llojet më të përdorura të financial future-ve në tregjet ndërkombëtare. Palët kontraktuese bien dakord për shkëmbimin në një datë të caktuar të një sasie valute me një normë këmbimi të parafiksuar. Objekti i nënbazuar në këtë rast është një valutë.
Në tregun e valutave veprojnë kryesisht dy tipe operatorësh: Spekullatori dhe Hedger-i, ose ai që synon të mbulohet nga rreziku i luhatjeve të kursit të këmbimit. Hedger potencial është praktikisht çdo subjekt që kryen transaksione me valuta të huaja, si p.sh.:

1)         Banka vendase apo të huaja
2)         Zyra këmbimi valutor
3)         Ndërmarrje import-eksport
4)         Broker të tregjeve të huaja
5)         Traders (tregtarë) institucionalë (fonde, shoqëri sigurimesh)

Një Hedger që është i ekspozuar ndaj rrezikut të këmbimit valutor, mund të përdorë currency futures për mbulim.

Shembull: Një ndërmarrje shqiptare eksporton një sasi malli në Itali, për një shumë prej 200.000 Euro. Pagesa e mallit do të kryhet nga partneri tregtar pas tre muajsh. Parashikimet e ndërmarrjes janë për një dobësim të Euros ndaj Lekut. Pra, ndërmarrja rrezikon që pas tre muajsh të marrë një pagesë më të vogël për mallin që ka eksportuar, si pasojë e dobësimit të Euros. Rrjedhimisht, ajo bën mbulimin duke përdorur currency future dhe pikërisht Euro/Lek Future.  
Ky instrument nuk ekziston aktualisht në Shqipëri, kështu që për të ilustruar shembullin do të hipotizojmë sikur kjo kontratë është e tregtueshme në Bursën e Tiranës duke i dhënë karakteristika të ngjashme me future-t e tjerë mbi valutat si Eur/Usd apo Eur/Gbp. Për shembull.:

Future mbi Euro/Lekun (Euro/Lek Future)

Objekti i nënbazuar: Këmbimi EUR/LEK (Një Euro e shprehur në ekuivalentin e saj në Lekë)

Vlera e kontratës: 50.000 Euro

Tick (hapi lëvizës minimal): 0,01

Vlera e çdo tick-u: 500 Lekë

Muaji i skadimit: Mars, Qershor, Shtator, Dhjetor

Kthehemi në shembullin e ndërmarrjes eksportuese. Sot 1 Euro këmbehet me 124,81 Lekë, pra vlera në lekë e eksportit është 24.962.000 lekë. Si prodhuesi i kafesë që do të shesë në të ardhmen mallin e tij edhe ndërmarrja do të shesë në të ardhmen Eurot që do të marrë si pagesë. Në këtë mënyrë ajo nënshkruan një kontratë futurë për të shitur pas tre muajsh 200.000 Euro me kursin 124,81, pra hyn në Bursë si palë shitëse. Për të mbuluar krejt vlerën e eksportit ajo nënshkruan 4 Eur/Lek Future (4 x 50.000 Euro/kontrata). E zemë se pas tre muajsh, një Euro këmbehet me 115 Lekë. Vlera në lekë e eksportit tonë në atë moment do të ishte 23.000.000 lekë, me një humbje prej 1.962.000 Lekësh. Duke qenë se kemi nënshkruar 4 Eur/Lek Future si shitës me kursin 1 Euro = 124,81 lekë dhe çdo tick vlen 500 lekë, për 981 tick (12481-11500) të fituar do të kishim një vlerë të fituar prej 1.962.000 Lekësh (4x500x981), duke mbuluar tërësisht humbjen. Pra, meqë kemi nënshkruar 4 Eur/Lek Future si shitës, parashikimi ynë është për një ulje të Euro-s dhe ky parashikimi i saktë përkthehet në tick të fituar (vlera e çdo tick-u është gjithnjë 500 Lekë). Në rastin e kundërt të një forcimi të Euros ndaj Lekut do të realizonim një humbje me kontratat future, por do të fitonim në transaksionin final kur të këmbejmë 200.000 Eurot e pagesës sonë, duke pasur përsëri një rezultat final neutral. Në këtë mënyrë, ndërmarrjet e export-importit, mund të ruhen nga luhatjet e padëshiruara të kursit të këmbimit. Ky është shembulli i strategjise se mbulimit (hedging).*

----------


## Gerrard

*Natyrisht këto transaksione presupozohen në një treg sekondar të rregulluar në Bursën e Tiranës dhe me prezencën e Market Maker-ve (Treg-bërësve) që garantojnë respektimin e kushteve të paracaktuara dhe likuiditetin e tregut. Për të evituar rrezikun e mosrespektimit të.kushteve të kontratave dhe për të bërë tregun më të sigurtë krijohet Arka e Pastrimit dhe Rregullimit të Llogarive; një organizëm që mbledh depozita garancie për përfundimin e rregullt të operacioneve. Kjo Arkë, për tu tuteluar edhe vetë, përshtat depozitën e garancisë çdo ditë për të mbajtur llogaritë e pozicioneve të hapura. Brokeri pranë të cilit tregtohet hap një llogari të veçantë për depozitimin e marzheve të garancisë. Në momentin e hapjes së kontratës duhet depozituar marzhi i garancisë (një shumë prej 5% deri në 15% të vlerës së transaksionit mbi objektin e nënbazuar). Cdo fund dite mbyllet pozicioni, llogariten humbjet apo fitimet e mundshme që do të debitohen apo kreditohen në depozitën e marzheve; ditën e ardhshme të tregtimit pozicioni rihapet me çmimin e ri. Mundësia e mbylljes së kontratës në çdo moment dhe tregtueshmëria mjaft likuide në tregun sekondar garantohet nga prezenca e Market Maker-ve, të cilët përcaktohen nga Bursa e Tiranës dhe Komisioni i Letrave me Vlerë.
Market Maker-i është një ndërmjetës i detyruar të shfaqë në mënyrë të vazhdueshme apo me kërkesë kuotime blerje-shitje mbi instrumentin dhe në momente të veçanta të tregtoje mbi bazën e çmimeve të propozuara.
Eshtë i njohur funksioni i Market Maker-ve si furnizues të likuiditetit të tregut. Në praktikën e tregjeve, çmimi duhet të formohet thjesht nga takimi i kërkesës me ofertën, por kjo jo gjithmonë mund të jetë e mundur. Market maker-i ka për detyrë të plotësojë mungesa të përkohshme ofertash nga shitësit apo kërkesash nga bleresit duke kuotuar vazhdimisht një çmim me të cilin është i gatshëm të blejë dhe një çmim me të cilin është i gatshëm të shesë. Fitimi për shërbimin e ofruar nuk ështe gjë tjetër veçse diferenca mes dy çmimeve. Nuk duhet harruar që për shkakun e aktivitetit të tij, market maker-i është i detyruar të mbajë një portofol duke respektuar një përmbajtje optimale si gjithë investitorët e tjerë.*

----------


## Gerrard

*Në Shqipëri, aktualisht tregu i kapitaleve është në hapat e tij të parë. Natyrisht, lind pyetja: Pse duhet të fillojmë të tregtojmë një future mbi Euro/Lekun apo mbi Dollar/Lekun?
Për disa arsye:
Arsyeja e parë është ajo e mbulimit. Në Shqipëri aktualisht nuk ekziston asnjë instrument në gjendje të sigurojë mbulimin nga luhatjet e kursit të këmbimit. Kjo bën që subjektet tregtare të jenë vazhdimisht të ekspozuara ndaj luhatjeve të pagesave, duke rrezikuar rrjedhimisht qëndrueshmërine e biznesit të tyre. 
E dyta: Subjektet profesionale të këmbimit valutor në Shqipëri si zyrat exchange, bankat etj. kanë në dispozicion vetëm një treg cash të këmbimit valutor. Tregu i future-ve mbi kursin e këmbimit do të përmirësonte mjaft administrimin e këtij sektori duke lënë mënjanë problemet e lëvizjeve të mëdha të kapitaleve. Kjo do të arrihej nëpërmjet rregullores së marzheve, vecanti e cila i bën future-t nga instrumentat më të tregtueshëm në tregjet ndërkombëtare.
Së fundi, një treg likuid i future-it mbi kursin e këmbimit do të ndihmonte mjaft edhe bankën qendrore që do të arrinte në politika monetare më efikase me një treg të valutës më efiçent.*

----------

